# Sharin no Kuni, Himawari no Shoujo



## MrCinos (Aug 8, 2010)

*Sharin no Kuni, Himawari no Shoujo – Country of Wheel, Girl of Sunflower*

​


> In the world of Sharin no Kuni, carceral sentences and capital punishment are non-existent. Instead, criminals are forced to go through “obligations” related to their crimes, in order to rehabilitate in society… For instance, someone who was driving while drunk will have an “obligation” that will prevent him to drive until he finally proved to society that he can contribute positively, like any citizen. Should they fail at following neatly their obligation, they would be sent to a concentration camp which is rumored to be worse than death (torture galore, etc).
> 
> How this kind of system could realistically happen though? In order to make sure criminals follow neatly their obligation, these must wear a badge that represents their obligation but they will be also supervised by “Special High Class Persons” (let’s shorten it to SHCP, shall we?) who act as their educators.
> 
> ...



It has quite an interesting and original plot in my opinion. The storyline was greatly executed and had really epic feeling to it by the end.

It also has great characters, especially main character and "villain" (voiced by   ). It also doesn't lack in humour department in slice of life moments.

[/spoiler]

Overall Sharin no Kuni is one of the best VN that has english translation, and I really recommend to try it.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 8, 2010)

I really need to get around to finishing this. I made it to the climax before i got distracted and moved on to something else. It was really interesting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2010)

Just starting playing it about 10 minutes ago. And it certainly caught me a bit off guard when that girl named Eri was shot dead


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 11, 2010)

Downloaded it the other day, been meaning to get around to playing it. Also, in regards to the English patch, do I need to mount it or just add it to the installation folder?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Downloaded it the other day, been meaning to get around to playing it. Also, in regards to the English patch, do I need to mount it or just add it to the installation folder?



All I did was copy/paste the English Patch and [051125](NoDVD) Sharin ver1.00 file in the installation folder and it worked perfectly.

And like most other VN's make sure the locale region is set to Japan...


----------



## stardust (Oct 11, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Just starting playing it about 10 minutes ago. And it certainly caught me a bit off guard when that girl named Eri was shot dead



You certainly got off to a... bang.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2010)

^lol, and now that I'm on the third day, there's a few things I've noticed:


Interactions between Kenichi and Hinata are too painful to bare.
There must be some really lax child labor laws if a loli like Hana is working the night shift at a convenience store. Not to mention, her sleeping in the closet is beyond weird.
Something is definitely off about Sepia, other than the fact that he lives in his own little world. That super brief scowl he gave to Kenichi seemed out of place and worries me...
I'm having a hard time pegging Kenichi. He's a smartass but is pretty upfront about it.
And I'm not sure what direction I'm taking him in but so far all of my decisions have involved pursuing characters instead of just leaving them be...

The whole premise about Special High Class Persons and people with Obligations seems rife with the possibility of abuse regardless of the measures they take in education and selecting SHCP candidates.

In any case, Sachi thus far is the most interesting heroine, while Touka gives off the typical tsundere vibe.

I also love how Kenichi breaks the fourth wall all the time. It seems at times he's more of an observer and can easily manipulate outcomes and people's reactions based on his analysis of events and persons involved. 

If he weren't an SPHC candidate, I'd say he has a future as a psychologist.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 11, 2010)

Hm, still getting some errors. I copied both the patch and NoDVD files into the installation folder and it doesn't seem to want to load. D:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Hm, still getting some errors. I copied both the patch and NoDVD files into the installation folder and it doesn't seem to want to load. D:



I too had errors initially. Did you switch the region *before* installing?




And once you've moved both files into the directory, don't forget to double click on the _[051125](NoDVD) Sharin ver1.00_ file. Once you've done that you should be all set to go. 

Here's what it looks like before and after


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 11, 2010)

Ah, awesome, thanks. Had to do a bit of running around and checking since I'm still running XP on my archaic setup. 

Game is working just fine now; although I'll have to switch back to English non-unicode when done as it messes with my directory and registry paths.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 12, 2010)

You don't need to change locale every time, though a few VNs still require it. 
You can try "Microsoft Applocale" (it emulates different language locales) which is very simple to use. Just select exe-file through it and choose Japanese language:

*Spoiler*: __ 








P.S. All routes are great in the game. At first I thought that the characters are too cliche (I liked Sepia from the start though) and one-dimensional but when it came to their chapters it surprised me in a good way how well they fleshed out and weren't that simple as I initially thought.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks, MC. I'll give that a try tomorrow when I have a bit more free time. I would have liked to get further in tonight, but unfortunately I have work early in the morning and don't want to get wrapped up in a VN. 

Did play the first 15 minutes or so, though. 

I have to admit, Kenichi is certainly not your typical main-character. Smokes questionable cigarettes, breaks the fourth wall, makes hilarious satirical references and doesn't afraid of nothing. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



With exception to when Wakamoto's character guns down his classmate. Certainly that would unnerve anyone; at least a bit.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## stardust (Oct 12, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> At first I thought that the characters are too cliche (I liked Sepia from the start though) and one-dimensional but when it came to their chapters it surprised me in a good way how well they fleshed out and weren't that simple as I initially thought.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Same here. I thought for sure that Sachi would be your stereotypical genki girl, and that Touka would be the tsun~tsun class president. I was pleased to see how extreme character tropes like that could go during their rehabilitation. We first see Sachi as a carefree kind of girl... but then it turns out that she seriously _is _carefree, even when Mana's safety is on the line. Literally until the last moment, but even then it's far too late. I was actually pleased that Mana didn't stay - it showed that Houzuki meant business. As a reader, I felt frustrated at her more times than I could count. But she was just so painfully _human_, and I empathized with her when I was hating her. She definitely pushed Kenichi's patience, along with ours.

Sepia was also one of my overall favourites. I was surprised when he started getting serious, and berating Kenichi.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 13, 2010)

Alright, got a chance to play it a bit more today. It's only a few more hours, but it'll have to do until I don't have work or class later in the week. 

I'm loving all the tongue-in-cheek humor, especially how cheeky Kenichi is with everyone. The guy is quickly growing on me, along with catching me off-guard whenever he gives deep insight or reflects on his own actions and thoughts. 

Sepia is a riot. Not sure what to think of Mana, but it's certainly pretty shady. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just got to the part where Kenichi talks with Natsumi outside of her room (when he was trying to cook dinner). 

This is probably one of the few incredibly tense and serious scenes I've had in this VN thus far. It was pretty emotional, and the background music has absolutely deepened the impact - in fact, the music in this VN is incredibly well linked to the story and interactions.

I really feel bad for her, yet her reasoning still seems off and I can't wait to find out more about her past and exactly what the deal is with her "obligation" - I don't buy that reasoning she gave before.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2010)

Played a bit more through the VN and just finished the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



night of the amnesty festival. I chose the riverside as the place to hold the event. I'm not sure what the other two locations would have led to (figuratively).

I didn't expect Touka and Sachi to omit the fact that it was cancelled, thereby putting themselves at risk of violating their obligations. 

In regards to Touka's obligation, I'm guessing it has something to do with the cooking incident as a child?


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haha, CJ. This is exactly where I am right now. I picked the Riverside as well. 

Who do you end up spending time with? I chose Touka. 

And wow, that went from carefree to INTENSE fast. The amnesty festival banned? Them not mentioning it. Wow, this is getting serious.




Edit: And I just finally finished up Chapter 1. Wow, what an ending that was. Now on to the real story, haha.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I chose Sachi to spend my time with. And only made it into the next  morning after the beating. 

I'll probably finish up the first chapter sometime today.




*Edit: *

Just finished the first chapter myself and I'm currently at the start of the story where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ririko is...errrh...ummh...comforting her little brother


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 2 - cave_ 




Wow, things have gotten pretty intense. Sachi is currently stuck in the rocks, and I'm trying to dig her out. The music for his is just perfect.

I'm really loving when the story picks up in this VN. It really grabs and pulls you into the event and the emotions of the characters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 2 - cave_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing either we made the same 3 choices while in the cave or all three of those questions led to the same outcome 

And yes, I loved the music that was played in the cave. It dramatically changed the mood of the story.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure most choices lead to the same conclusion, perhaps just with the alteration of addition dialog, but nothing major.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2010)

Just finished the Sachi storyline


*Spoiler*: __ 



I found the scene with Mana and Sachi bidding farewell to one another to be very heart warming....

Then I discovered how cold and calculating a bastard Houzoki truly is. He planned everything from the start and used Mana as a sacrificial pawn. Yes, Sachi did learn a valuable lesson about the importance of time and making the most of out of it. However, it made me sick to my stomach that Houzoki found joy in the fact that Sachi will spend probably the rest of her life trying to rescue Mana...of course increasing her works value when the media gets hold of her life story 




Going back into the Sachi storyline to make a slightly different choice


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 25, 2010)

I finished the Sachi storyline, but I just booted up Sharin no Kuni a bit ago, and to my chagrin....a few save files were corrupt and it doesn't register me being on Chapter 3. 

So I'm stuck replaying from the painting fiasco in the fields. ALL OVER AGAIN.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2010)

*checks if I have the same issue*

*breathes a sigh of relief*

I haven't picked up the VN since I finished Sachi's route.

I plan to start the next chapter sometime this week xDD


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 25, 2010)

DAMMIT, I WAS SO LOOKING FORWARD TO OONE'S CHAPTER. ARG.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 26, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> So I'm stuck replaying from the painting fiasco in the fields. ALL OVER AGAIN.


This shouldn't be an issue. You can always use ctrl and catch up in a few minutes at most.


----------



## stardust (Oct 27, 2010)

^ That's what I said that he should do.

Tut tut Oni, tut tut.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, I soldiered through it, regardless...


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 3 - Touka_ 




Got around to starting this today, finally. Wasn't expecting that little back-story with Ken and his sister. That was certainly interesting, and it implied that Ririko was obviously not as innocent and truthful as it would seem. The mention of the highest criminal offense badge caught my attention, as well. 

So far, Touka has melted my heart, and her childish and immature demeanor has been quite a relief and not nearly as exasperating as Sachi had been with me. Though, Kyouko is proving to be far more of a pain than I'd have ever thought possible. I just got done with chasing through the sunflower fields and got back home where Kyouko has pretty much gone off the deep-end. 

Ugh. I really don't like her. 

Just a note, pretty sure I've picked all the positive options for Touka so far.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 28, 2010)

> Just a note, pretty sure I've picked all the positive options for Touka so far.


There is one quite disturbing bad end in chapter 3 
I suggest using walkthrough after completing the game once, to see only other good and bad endings.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll probably be going back in this VN and exploring a few of the alternate scenes, though I'm not too fond of bad ends. 

Finished up Chapter 3 just now. Honestly, this was leagues better than Chapter 2 and dealing with Sachi. Overall, I just found Touka's personality and character to be so much more appealing and less frustrating. That's not to say that Touka didn't frustrate me at times, because she sure as hell did. Though the inclusion of Kyouko into this chapter was quite interesting. The relationship of a parent and child, their unique chemistry and all the highs and lows of it - it was something else. 

That said, Touka is easily my favorite character that I've been able to spend time with - I don't think Natsumi will be able to top this. And really glad that I ended up choosing Touka. 

This frame couldn't have been anymore true. 



INDEED. 

Also, I nearly died at this scene last night.


*Spoiler*: __ 






HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG




Also, apparently SnK was just released on the Xbox 360 in Japan yesterday. Thought that was interesting considering it's been nearly 5 years since the release of the VN. Wonder what kind of extra content it has and if the graphics and such were redone.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm only on the second day for Touka and only came across one question thus far. So, there are multiple endings for Touka's route? 

Sachi's only had one possible ending...right?


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 28, 2010)

You know, I'm not sure, honestly. I thought it was a linear route, but apparently there are certain points that change either the entire outcome or just specific events. After I finish the first play-through, I'm more than likely going to redo individual chapters (like Sachi) and obviously try out a few different options for Touka.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2010)

Fuck!!! 

I just got a Bad End in the Touka route:

Choices I made:


Joke around and avoid the Subject
Discuss it seriously
So you love your father that much...
Allow it (In regards to picking up the phone)
Give it to Kyouko (The Letter)
Admonish her Harshly
Don't (In regards to covering for Kyouko)

I had a feeling the last choice of mine would be the nail in the coffin but Kyouko was pissing me off >__<


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Touka was mentally broken down with her mom presumably dead.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 29, 2010)

Hm, I made the first four choices you did, though I chose the opposite of the last three. I wanted a perfect route for Touka (which... I think I got). 

I can't imagine how it would be getting a bad end for her. Touka was so expressive and definitely the one I was able to connect with, so I'd probably feel pretty bad about the whole ordeal and seeing her break down - it was hard enough seeing her become despondent a few times.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2010)

I finally managed to finished Touka's route. And I agree that it was better than Sachi's chapter. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The obligation Touka faced really handcuffed her emotional development and it was so apparent after it was unofficially lifted. She was torn between Kyouko and her real parents and relied heavily on others to make decisions for her. 

We also got to learn a good deal about Kenichi's mysterious past in addition to Kyouko and Touka's as well as what really happened in the kitchen that fateful day. 

Kenichi as usual had a couple of awesome moments, such as the time he went to rescue Touka who had ran away from home and was being pursued by those guards and of course using his intense aura in stopping those officials from shipping Kyouko off to a certain death sentence. 


I also love the 4th wall being broken once again during Touka's weird dream sequence. Yes Touka, I'm in agreement, that would confuse the readers 



And we finally learned why Kenichi takes to that pipe so much. Perhaps that's why it's hard to tell whether he's talking to the readers or having delusions. The numerous scenes where all of the characters state they've never heard Touka mutter her catch phrase "I'll murder" is not only evident of that of pretty damn funny. 





I haven't "chosen" Touka in this route, like I did first with Sachi because I wanted to wait until I finished it first so, I'll double back and choose "go in her room" later on tonight. 

Since I'm now on Nat chan's storyline and saved it, going back to choose Touka shouldn't be a problem, because you just have to unlock all of the H-scenes if you truly want to say you've completed the game  

And why am I getting a feeling that some of you are giving Houzoki a pass? He's the biggest douche in the series, even if he does have an awesome seiyu.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm really conflicted about Houzoki. In one sense, what he does (as in, the end result) is done for the betterment of society as a whole - unfortunately, he is downright manipulative and cares not if those under him fail to meet expectation and are thrown by the wayside. He would see them as nothing but insects. To him, it is all about results: not becoming emotionally invested, not getting attached, not showing empathy. He's definitely one of the most mysterious and interesting characters in this game. 

I admit, in Touka's route (at the end), I uttered "_YOU BASTARD!_" when there was mention of his conspiracy with Touka's family (which turned out to be false, regardless). He's so conniving and evil...yet, you can't help but agree with the man at times. 

And yeah, I need to go back and get the h-scenes for Sachi.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, I know Houzouki has no patience for anything involving people's feelings and most likely thinks of it as a sign of weakness. It's as if he goes about the shortest/quickest and most efficient method, no matter what toll it will take on the individual on the receiving end. 

And yes, go back and go through Sachi's H-scene. You won't be disappointed. It probably isn't as good as Touka's but it's still worth the watch v_v


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, as long as the person in question is an asset to society, their mental and physical stability matters not to him. He views an individual not as a human, but measures their worth to the nation. It really makes me wonder what Houzoki's past was like to make him like that. Apparently the fan-disc for SnK goes more in-depth about his past. That alone is incentive for me to play through it. 

Haha, probably would make me warm up to Sachi a bit more, I'm sure. And yes, Touka's h-scene(s) were great. I was not disappointed. Not one bit. Her voice, along with the content was quite rewarding. Truly, nothing like taming the savage tsundere and making her quite dere~


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> *Yeah, as long as the person in question is an asset to society, their mental and physical stability matters not to him.* He views an individual not as a human, but measures their worth to the nation. It really makes me wonder what Houzoki's past was like to make him like that. Apparently the fan-disc for SnK goes more in-depth about his past. That alone is incentive for me to play through it.
> 
> Haha, probably would make me warm up to Sachi a bit more, I'm sure. And yes, Touka's h-scene(s) were great. I was not disappointed. Not one bit. Her voice, along with the content was quite rewarding. Truly, nothing like taming the savage tsundere and making her quite dere~



That was exemplified when he had that discussion with Kenichi regarding his drug use and shouted out those orders. Kenichi was wired to killed with little hesitation. 

As for Sachi, there's very little difference whether you choose or her not. Well, the H-Scene is certainly a big difference along with a few changes in the dialogue.


----------



## Kei (Oct 30, 2010)

Can anyone help me patch? This is the first visual novel I will be playing that is not already in english~


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 31, 2010)

With the patch, you want to copy the file and paste it in the installation folder (Program files -> あかべぇそふとつぅ -> 車輪の国、向日葵の少女 (that is the folder that you will put the copied patch file into). 

Just download *AppLocale*, and launch that. Select the game icon on your desktop (assuming you made a shortcut for it). Then select the Japanese language option in Applocale and it should launch the game with the patch.


----------



## stardust (Oct 31, 2010)

It's pretty much linear, making you almost feel guilty if you went with Sachi or Touka instead of Natsumi - I didn't like Natsumi much as a character, but it was obvious that her and Kenichi were made for each other. Actually, you can play through the entire visual novel without encountering any h-scenes (excluding Ririko molesting Kenichi when they were younger). The only h-scene I got during my entire playthrough was


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ririko's, during her epilogue/ending.




But then again, I didn't care too much about unlocking the rest of the h-scenes for the other characters. And there's a complete save somewhere on hongfire, so when you're finished you just download that and watch all the h-scenes you missed if you really wanted to. There are no 'endings' for the girls' routes during the story, as such. You got a h-scene or two with them depending on your choices, and the epilogue you get will focus on them.



OniTasku said:


> It really makes me wonder what Houzoki's past was like to make him like that. Apparently the fan-disc for SnK goes more in-depth about his past. That alone is incentive for me to play through it.



Yeah, it does. Houzuki was a pretty uptight guy in the first place (the complete opposite of Kenichi, really), but you get to see how he turned into the guy he is. It was very well done, too. And you don't see just his past, Higuchi Saburou is also in it. That was actually the only part of the fandisc that the translators translated, considering that the rest of it was fanservicey bullshit (which included things like dream sequences with Mana and Kyouko).


----------



## Blue (Oct 31, 2010)

I want this wretched creature that calls itself a protagonist to die.

I hope Wakamoto shoots him in his fucking face and leaves him to die in the dirt, just like that other girl.


----------



## stardust (Nov 1, 2010)

He did what he had to do.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 1, 2010)

Like Sachi didn't deserve to have her time reduced after being so obstinate and refusing to listen to any and all advice Kenichi had given her beforehand? I'd say she had it coming, Dan.


----------



## Blue (Nov 1, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> Like Sachi didn't deserve to have her time reduced after being so obstinate and refusing to listen to any and all advice Kenichi had given her beforehand? I'd say she had it coming, Dan.


Maybe it's because I pretty much am Sachi in real life that I found this path so terrifying and offensive.

This fucking medication shit was straight-up killing her. So he gives her more powerful stuff?

And she obviously had deeply rooted emotional trauma related to painting, but this disgusting ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) shoved it down her throat for no apparent reason. Mana can fuck off and enjoy her royal assrape too, for that same reason.

If I was her, after finally seeing the diamond light at the end of the tunnel and having it suddenly stolen, after having (rightfully) lashed out at Mana for poking my childhood trauma with sticks, after learning I'd never have enough money to buy my sister back without relying on this dude I just slept with,  and then having that same dude betray me, try to force an even more powerful medication on me for not wanting to paint in the fucking rain? Absolute despair.



I'd have chosen the concentration camp the second he tried to force a 10 hour day on me.

And then in the end, she's all "Oh, I see, you cast me down into a dark pit of despair for my own good, and those extra hours you stole from my life really came in handy! Oh, and I guess I like painting after all!"

Fuck that. I don't buy it.


----------



## stardust (Dec 4, 2010)

While Houzuki's back story is pretty much the only part worth reading in the fandisc (as in, it's relevant and not fanservicey rubbish), someone is now translating other parts of it, with 6/12 scripts for Natsumi's scenario already done. It's unknown if the translator is just working on Natsumi's scenario, or the others too.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 4, 2010)

Is there supposed to be voice for this game? If so, I'm not hearing it and I don't really know why. I had the same problem with Cross Channel where the voice worked once and it never worked again. 

Any help?


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 15, 2011)

A full patch for *Sharin no Kuni, Yuukyuu no Shounenshoujo* came out a few days ago:


----------

